# Fluval Chi dry start build



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice tank and growth! Also good job with the slideshow.


----------



## skywhitney (May 9, 2012)

pretty sick man!


----------



## jetajockey (Aug 23, 2010)

thanks, going to go find some Hemianthus glomeratus for the next tank.


----------



## dreamchick (Nov 15, 2012)

that's cool! good job.


----------



## dreamchick (Nov 15, 2012)

i will have to try that some time.


----------



## skywhitney (May 9, 2012)

I might have some if you're interested.


----------



## jetajockey (Aug 23, 2010)

skywhitney said:


> I might have some if you're interested.


I shall hit you up sir, oh yes i shall.


And an update 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMSW3GrBxMc


----------



## amajoh (Jan 10, 2013)

This looks great!


----------

